# Haut retouchieren



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Ich möchte auf einem s/w die Haut glätten. 
Wie mache ich das?

Merci!

Gina-Dajana


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Welche Photoshop Version hast Du denn? In Version 7 gibt es einen schönen Reparaturpinsel, mit dem kannst Du alle glatt machen!

So long.

Wenn noch Fragen, dann frag!


----------



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2003)

Oh danke schön, ja habe PS 7


----------



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2003)

Sorry, muss noch etwas fragen, wie benutze ich den Reparaturpinsel um zu glätten? Ich weiss hört sich ziemlich blöd an, aber ich habe noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit PS, darum heisse ich hier wohl auch Grünschnabel...Lol..

Danke im voraus....


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Wenn Du z.B. einen Flecken im Gesicht entfernen möchtest, wählst Du den Reparaturpinsel aus, hälst die Alt-Taste gedrückt und nimmst aus einem glatten Hautbereich Farbe auf, lässt die Alt-Taste los gehst mit der Maus über den Fleck und klickst, et voila! Fleck weg.


----------



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2003)

Also irgendwie klappt das nicht so ganz. Also ich möchte keinen Fleck entfernen, sondern Falten aus einem Gesicht. Was mache ich nur falsch

Gina-Dajana


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2003)

@ Gina-Dajana,

zeig doch mal bitte ein Beispielbild, da die Antiagingoperationen von
Photoshop ganz individuell auf den "Patienten" abgestimmt werden
sollten um ein höchstmaß an Verjüngung erzielen zu können...


----------



## da_Dj (19. Dezember 2003)

Wie gesagt, an eine "gute" Fläche klicken [mit alt-Taste] und dann drüber. Da du aber an der Falte Helligkeitsunterschiede hast [wird wohl dunkel sein] und der Reparaturpinsel, eigentlich nur eine Kopie macht, die auf die Kontraste eingeht, wäre es evtl. sinnvoller mit dem Kopierstempel [gleiches Verfahren wie bei Reparatur]. Evtl. mit beiden arbeiten, dann solltest du relativ schnell zu einem guten Ergebniss kommen.


----------



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2003)

Ok, Foto kommt...


----------



## da_Dj (19. Dezember 2003)

Welche Falten willst du da jetzt raushaben? Die unter den Augen? An der Nase? Die Mundwinkel denk ich mal eher nicht oder?

Hab mir mal erlaubt die Falten wegzumachen, und auch gleich den Fleck unten. Alles ne Arbeit von 2 Minuten mit dem Reparatur Pinsel.
Ausserdem hab ich mir mal erlaubt den Kontrast ein wenig zu verändern


----------



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2003)

Doch, Nase und Augen, sieht grusig aus...


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2003)

naja - die Falten sind weg, ich persönlich finde aber, dass das Bild dadurch
ein wenig an Dynamik verliert da der Faltenwurf bei einem Herzhaften
lachen irgendwie dazugehört...


----------



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2003)

Wow, das ist ja super
Bin sprachlos...
Inzwischen habe ich es auch probiert, nur habe ich etwas Mühe mit  hell/dunkel, wie Du oben schon beschrieben hattest...

Gina-Dajana


----------



## da_Dj (19. Dezember 2003)

Kann das sein, das wir beide ein wenig Langeweile haben? Allerdings würde ich wie Mythos sagte, die Falten zumindest net ganz rausmachen oder lassen wie sie sind. Aber, da ich [wir] ja nicht wissen, was du mit dem Bildchen vorhast, mach mal 

@ Gina, da musst du einfach ein bisschen probieren, gibt sicher auch Tutorials oder "Wegweisungen" wie man die Werkzeuge "richtig" einsetzt, aber durch "Learning by doing" kann man hier schon eine Menge lernen und dann später eine ganze Menge mit machen.


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Ich sag es ja immer wieder, es lebe der Reparaturpinsel, mensch, was hab ich schon aus hässlichen Menschen für Modells gemacht.


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2003)

@ Gina-Dajana,

hier im Board gibt es auch ein schönes Videotutorial zu diesem Thema,
dass Du Dir bei Gelegenheit ja mal anschauen könntest...

=> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials95474.html

in diesem Sinne wünsch ich ein fröhliches Fest - Mythos


----------



## Gina-Dajana (19. Dezember 2003)

Ok, ich danke Euch, für diese Banalitäten. Aber wie gesagt , ich stehe am Anfang...

Merci, vielmals  

Gina-Danjana


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. Dezember 2003)

Link: Schönheits-OP mit Photoshop


----------



## tremere (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi...ich habe mir das tutorial angeschaut, bin auch totaler anfänger und habe so eine banale frage, das es schon peinlich ist...ich habe die englische version...

nun möchte ich die tonwertkorrektur einstellen, wie heißt die in englisch


----------



## Nino (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi
Klick Mich  

Mfg


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. Dezember 2003)

Der Thread hier, könnte dir vielleicht auch helfen.

MfG


----------

